

[video]Founder of Palm on Entrepreneurs, Atheism - cr4zy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12FY_6f8p3o

======
scottmcleod
That was great-Thanks for the share. If you're not trying to make
institutional change, you're doing it wrong. He nailed it.

